# Anyone here writing a furrie story?



## KatKry (Nov 15, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone was. I'd love you to tell me 'bout it if you were.


----------



## sashadistan (Nov 15, 2008)

I am currently doing NaNoWriMo and my work this year is, call it slightly furry. Set in London, involving lots of different characters ranging through werewolves, gods, demons, a talking white tiger, a a man who is the remnant of a living sun gone supernova. I have never written a story which is just furry though I often have anthropomorphic animal characters.


----------



## makmakmob (Nov 15, 2008)

No. No-one here writes furry stories. This where we discuss political issues.
But in all honesty, I would be writing them, but I'm just sodding lazy.


----------



## Kender3421 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have two series' going on right now, one has been on hiatus for a long time and the other is still in production. Check them out at my page.


----------



## Kindar (Nov 15, 2008)

I have plenty of furry stories on my page : http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kindar/


----------



## Zeichwolf (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm in the middle of a series right now- check them out here at http://www.furaffinity.net/user/Zeichwolf or click on the pawprint under my name. ^^


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm in the middle of the first part of my one now. Check my FA for info if you're interested.
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/LucidBlaze


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 15, 2008)

i have the first part of mine up (i'm waiting for comments before i post more... i don't know how many parts it will have....)


----------



## FurryWurry (Nov 15, 2008)

Not being able to draw, this fur tries to entertain with words on the page:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/furrywurry


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 15, 2008)

I am Nano-ing this year myself.  I wrote an animal-based story last year (you can call it "furry" if you want, all characters were quadropeds), and there are going to be animal and TF themes again this year.  Why do I keep doing that, anyway?

I've uploaded most of my progress so far to dA, but I will upload one or two chapters here on FA once the TF element kicks in.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 15, 2008)

I think lots of people are writing furry stories, lol...

My story account is words-are-wind, but all I have there right now is cleverly disguised smut. xD


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes I am planning on writing a furry story.

After spending years reading fantasy stories, I found one thing missing. 

Very few stories have furries as main characters.

Sure there are tons of online stories and comics with furries, but there are few actual published stories.

I intend to remedy this.

I hope to make furries a fantasy race just like elves, dwarves, and faeries.

The time has come to mix my passions of furries, fantasy, and the supernatural together.

For a teaser, look below at my signature.

Sage Fox


----------



## Roland (Nov 15, 2008)

No.  Furry isn't actually allowed on this site, contrary to popular belief.  

I'm currently in the process of writing a horribly written NaNoWriMo project that involves anthros against humans.


----------



## TakeWalker (Nov 15, 2008)

What about "writing forum on a furry forum" do you not understand?

Ironically, I'm not writing, and generally do not write, furry stories. :B


----------



## KatKry (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow! There are a lot of you that like to write furrie stories ^^ I myself don't like anything yiff or smutty but prefer fantasy and stufff like that. I'm gonna check out all your stories.


----------



## Cryoforion (Nov 16, 2008)

> Wow! There are a lot of you that like to write furrie stories ^^ I myself don't like anything yiff or smutty but prefer fantasy and stufff like that. I'm gonna check out all your stories.



+ 1000 Awesome -> KatKry. 

I'm working on a fun little sci-fi exploration on the nature of the soul/humanity/"sentience" and such; genetic engineering allows humanity to reinvent the slave trade with "soulless" genetically engineered laborers, conveniently animal-spliced to aid in their dehumanization. It's been a whole ton of fun, even if just thinking about some of the things I'm going to put my characters through makes me cry...or maybe that's why it's fun. Maybe I'm just crazy. I keep suspecting that, even though the voices assure me it's not the case.

I'm still debating whether to post it on FA. I'll probably try to get it published once it's done, so having it online could get messy. But we'll see.

Other than that, a little while ago I wrote the opener for a story I'd like to continue. Far-reaches-of-hope, just-how-much-can-faith-handle type premise with an amusing fantasy cats'n'dogs spin. That one I'll probably post.


----------



## KatKry (Nov 16, 2008)

I love making my characters go through hell. It's more fun that way XD


----------



## Chanticleer (Nov 16, 2008)

I just posted an update on one of mine like 2 minutes ago. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1717496/

More at my user page!
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/chanticleer/


----------



## ProlificHunter (Nov 16, 2008)

I am currently working on an Hvore story.  Though, I am not sure if anyone here is interested in such a fetish.


----------



## KatKry (Nov 16, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1717785/I just posted a chapter of a story I'm working on called Prince of Demonic Lore. It's more light hearted than it sounds. Trust me ^^

Off topic but I just found out my one cat snores 0-o


----------



## Poetigress (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, since all the snarky answers seem to have already been taken ,  I'll just talk about current projects.  Right now I'm finishing up a story for a furry erotica anthology that's (tentatively) scheduled for publication next year -- unfortunately, because it's still so much in the works, I don't think I can say too much about it in case something goes awry.  After that's done, I'm getting back to solid work on my anthro fantasy novel _By Sword and Star_ (revising it, anyway), which is also tentatively scheduled for publication next year.  

I can't put either of those up on FA, of course, but I do have a pretty decent selection of other furry work in my gallery, and plenty of it is general-audience.


----------



## Poetigress (Nov 16, 2008)

Inari85 said:


> Very few stories have furries as main characters.
> 
> Sure there are tons of online stories and comics with furries, but there are few actual published stories.



Um... There are at least four ongoing periodicals that publish furry stories (New Fables, Heat, Renard's Menagerie, and the e-zine Anthro), as well as the various anthologies and novels published by Sofawolf Press and Bad Dog Books.  (And that doesn't include anything self-published, although that's kind of a different category.)


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 16, 2008)

I mean books you would find at a Barnes and Noble or a Borders Bookstore.

I know there are several short stories, novels, and comics online relating to furries.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 16, 2008)

Poetigress said:


> Well, since all the snarky answers seem to have already been taken ,  I'll just talk about current projects.  Right now I'm finishing up a story for a furry erotica anthology that's (tentatively) scheduled for publication next year -- unfortunately, because it's still so much in the works, I don't think I can say too much about it in case something goes awry.  After that's done, I'm getting back to solid work on my anthro fantasy novel _By Sword and Star_ (revising it, anyway), which is also tentatively scheduled for publication next year.
> 
> I can't put either of those up on FA, of course, but I do have a pretty decent selection of other furry work in my gallery, and plenty of it is general-audience.



Wow, where are these and how can I apply to have a story published in one (particularly that furotica one, it's so fun to write xD)? 

Also, there are a ton of "furry" books or books involving "furry" characters out there. Redwall, to name one of the more well-known ones.


----------



## Poetigress (Nov 16, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> Wow, where are these and how can I apply to have a story published in one (particularly that furotica one, it's so fun to write xD)?



Well, the erotica anthology I mentioned was something I was invited to participate in.  For the other publications, check their websites for guidelines:

http://www.sofawolf.com (_New Fables_ and _Heat_) (also, keep an eye on their LiveJournal for updates and deadlines -- http://sofawolf.livejournal.com)
http://www.renardsmenagerie.com
http://anthrozine.com


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 16, 2008)

Of course.  You can click the little pawprint off to the left there if you want to read some of mine.  I'm also working on a novel that I intend to get published.  No deadline on that for me, though, so it could take anywhere from a year to three decades.  At the rate I'm going, and the fact that my computer refuses to cooperate with me these days, the latter is sounding more accurate. *sigh*


----------



## Poetigress (Nov 16, 2008)

Inari85 said:


> I mean books you would find at a Barnes and Noble or a Borders Bookstore.



Well, if you simply mean anthropomorphic animals, there are plenty of those in the mainstream -- perhaps not a huge percentage of the overall sf/f published, but they're out there.  You just may have to find them in the young adult section for the most part.  _Watership Down_ is the typical example, but there are Clare Bell's Named books, David Clement-Davies' works, Meredith Ann Pierce's Firebringer trilogy, Stephen Baxter's books with mammoths, a new book I just read the other week called _Promise of the Wolves_, and so on.

If you mean furries as in, "animals walking on two legs, wearing clothes," etc., there are certainly fewer of those, and besides childrens' works like _Redwall,_ most of them use the aliens-that-look-like-bipedal-animals strategy. S. Andrew Swann's Moreau books are the main exception that comes to mind, where the furry characters aren't aliens.  I'm not sure why that's the case, but you're right that there is something of a niche there to fill.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 16, 2008)

Poetigress said:


> Well, if you simply mean anthropomorphic animals, there are plenty of those in the mainstream -- perhaps not a huge percentage of the overall sf/f published, but they're out there.  You just may have to find them in the young adult section for the most part.  _Watership Down_ is the typical example, but there are Clare Bell's Named books, David Clement-Davies' works, Meredith Ann Pierce's Firebringer trilogy, Stephen Baxter's books with mammoths, a new book I just read the other week called _Promise of the Wolves_, and so on.
> 
> If you mean furries as in, "animals walking on two legs, wearing clothes," etc., there are certainly fewer of those, and besides childrens' works like _Redwall,_ most of them use the aliens-that-look-like-bipedal-animals strategy. S. Andrew Swann's Moreau books are the main exception that comes to mind, where the furry characters aren't aliens.  I'm not sure why that's the case, but you're right that there is something of a niche there to fill.



Let's not forget The Island of Dr. Moreau by HG Wells


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 16, 2008)

> Let's not forget The Island of Dr. Moreau by HG Wells


Oy... I'd hesitate to put that in the same category.  I mean, yeah... it dealt with anthropormophized animals, but Dr. Moreau's ultimate goal was to render them completely human.
But I guess it's sort of 'furry' fiction, in the vaguest interpretation of what that might mean.


----------



## TakeWalker (Nov 16, 2008)

And if it's simply people writing furry stories you're looking for, do check out the sticky threads for the "Looking for writers?" category. There are a lot of authors listed there!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 16, 2008)

Around this time of year, I jotted a few lines about some-otter sailing at sea and it slowly blossomed into a very patchy story with large gaps here and there. What few pages I did complete did garner a little bit of praise for its "richness," and "detail."


----------



## KatKry (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow! Never thought this thread would get so popular ^^ Well, those that can't draw, write. 

I've also never even heard of any of thses stories you guys keep on mentioning except Redwall and Watership down.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 17, 2008)

What I meant was I don't see many fantasy book series contain furries as a main race.

Sure there are several online.

Sure there are a few series that have furries that are sub races.

I'm talking about furries as the dominate race.


----------



## Jax (Nov 17, 2008)

I am almost there with Chronicles of Jax book one and two of ??? It is just a labor of love. I will build some (I am into book binding as well of late...why I do not know). I have no patience/courage or connections. I do hold my breath in hopes of a in house program I am told should happen this year. Our company publishes...but I won't mention the bird name. Hey, I can dream. I hope to have a company editor feel sorry for me with a little freelance work and help with edit. There may not be enough red ink. All to what end? I dunno, just to give my kids something...got lots of em. 
It is furry, albeit serious. More sci fi than fantasy although many feel just having "animals" who are more human than us is strictly fantasy. True, my furry crits are off planet. My avatar is Jax, yes the furry critter to the left who starts out in the story as a kid. He is a Sanlalie, as you can plainly see, of the Sahar tribe, survivors of a lost planet who get sucked into a number of adventures. Each one brings them closer to Earth. 
Eventually I add a WWII RAF pilot, and then some marines circa 2003 and of course the Doc. She is rescued by our troop from the midst of a battle and things do get interesting. That is when Jax comes to the rescue...things do not go well. Add an ancient ship (iron of course...I hate stereotypes) Add several love interest...no open yiffyness...but... well the meeting of the two species leads to a whole nother series. PG 13 perhaps R for some violence and language and maybe a bit of suggestive behavior. My marine adviser was insistent on language realism (kids...what can you say). I might need to modify if I ever do wish to target a wider audience...but I think not. There may be a journal with a bit too much detail about the species to follow. I do not expect that would be something for my kids (well no, my kids no prob....grand kids no). 
I will most likely do an audio version. It is written to be narrated, developed as episodes. I have not yet figured out the protocol to place bits on this site. I know, elementary...but I have not been to that school in years.  I have excerpts on my-space which some folks actually found. 
One older project I completed and tucked away years back keeps threatening to sneak out. I have thought about updating and seeing what it might do. Eyes of the Wolf. Not exactly furry though, but the protagonist and the wolf pretty much think as one. Hey, it has a wolf in it! Folks liked it. I was bored with it. Put a year full time into that pup. Still, I write for the fun of it now. Do not mind others enjoying my work though. 
Everyone should write if they have a mind to. Not important to spread it all over. I think even your own story is worth putting on paper even if it just stays in a memento drawer for some future generation to read.
Come to think of it, my story, the guy who learned to live on his own pages...sounds a bit like sci fantasy if you ask me. 

A glass of Sam Adams now please! Winter Blend would be fine. I write for beer.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 27, 2008)

I am writing a furrie story as we speak. Or at least it is created to cater to the fur fandom. I've been writing one for several years but hit a road-block. So I am back-tracking to write a prequal to strengthen the original story which as at least 15 chapters so far.

Anyway, the first draft went through at least 4 good edits and it is up for reading:
http://trpdwarf.livejournal.com/
Critiques and comments are very welcome...but please, I can only use constructive criticism.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 27, 2008)

Almost done with my NaNoWriMo story this year.  18 chapters as of last night, 40,000+ words, more than half of which involve the MC transformed into a fox.  It is not a furry _fandom_ story though, I would not consider it "furry" in that sense.


----------



## Tonbogiri (Nov 28, 2008)

I've been planning one for some time now. Finally just threw up a short 1st chapter to see what kind of reactions it gets. Didn't really elaborate much, but hopefully I'll be able to see if people want some more.


Here's a link: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1749381


No adult content in this one, but there might be in some of the chapters to follow. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## ScottyDM (Nov 28, 2008)

KatKry said:


> Wow! There are a lot of you that like to write furrie stories ^^ I myself don't like anything yiff or smutty but prefer fantasy and stufff like that. I'm gonna check out all your stories.


What do you mean by "furrie story" and how might that be different from a "furry story"?



Inari85 said:


> Yes I am planning on writing a furry story.
> 
> After spending years reading fantasy stories, I found one thing missing.
> 
> ...


I suspect there are several of us who would like to take this genre we love to the mainstream. To have a snowball's chance I think we need to do several things:
Learn to write insanely well and become an awesome storyteller. Of these two broad skill sets, the storyteller stuff is the more important. Not even the little guys publish junk.
Think outside the fandom. That is, reach out to ordinary people and make your stories accessible.
Stop using the word "furry" to describe your work--it carries way too much negative baggage. I use "anthrofiction" to describe what I do (or if you prefer, "anthro fiction").
Unless you're writing science fiction or fantasy, you are _not_ writing science fiction or fantasy. Anthrofiction is different; it's its own genre. Like sci-fi and fantasy, anthro is a part of the super-genre of speculative fiction.
If you're going to have any hope at all of enticing publishers or readers outside the fandom, your nonhuman characters better have a darn good reason for being nonhuman.
Write something. Then write something else and something else. You need two things: to practice, and a body of work.
Finally, don't become distracted by Lulu, Publish America, or similar outfits. If you want to reach the mainstream you have to go with an established publisher outside the fandom. Even a small press will do.



Stratadrake said:


> Almost done with my NaNoWriMo story this year.  18 chapters as of last night, 40,000+ words, more than half of which involve the MC transformed into a fox.  It is not a furry _fandom_ story though, I would not consider it "furry" in that sense.


Yep, my NaNo effort this year is anthrofiction aimed squarely at anyone who enjoys spec-fic/mainstream/romance. Unfortunately, I write very slowly. But I plan to keep going until I'm done, rather than quit December 1st.

I've been thinking of posting a few brief excerpts here on the boards for comment.

Scotty


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 28, 2008)

So far, about the only place I've seen any responses to my Nano story is when I link excerpts of it on my Nanowrimo account and/or the Nanowrimo forums.

I did upload one chapter here, though, if anyone has time for some R&R:
- http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1718061/

And what's really weird is how characters and scenes from my 2007 Nano are infecting the myriad dream sequences that occur later in this one.



> * Think outside the fandom. That is, reach out to ordinary people and make your stories accessible.


Too true, too true.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm currently writing two stories that have anthro characters. One is a werewolf story, the other is a sort of post-apocalyptic story with anthros that evolved over the time humans were gone. 

My favorite characters to make were the bird-people. They don't just have wings...nope, they're 100% bird with the exception of their size and hand-claws. Those were just outright FUN to make.


----------



## KatKry (Nov 28, 2008)

ScottyDM said:


> What do you mean by "furrie story" and how might that be different from a "furry story"?
> 
> Sorry but I sometimes write "furry" as "furrie" It's a mistake I often make.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 28, 2008)

Errr...kinda? I have a book/plot in my head thats all fleshed out and ready for me to stop procrastination, but Idk if its a furry story, or just fantasy, 'cause the main part of the species is only anthro @ night. *shrug* they're my babys though xD and it is a HUGE part of their culture, not just something that happens


----------



## KatKry (Nov 28, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> Errr...kinda? I have a book/plot in my head thats all fleshed out and ready for me to stop procrastination, but Idk if its a furry story, or just fantasy, 'cause the main part of the species is only anthro @ night. *shrug* they're my babys though xD and it is a HUGE part of their culture, not just something that happens


 
You gotta tell me what it's a about if you ever start writing it ^^


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 28, 2008)

deal! It'll take a while to type any of it up any way, its gotten kinda intensive over the last 4-5 years xD


----------



## ScottyDM (Nov 28, 2008)

KatKry said:


> ScottyDM said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean by "furrie story" and how might that be different from a "furry story"?
> ...


I wouldn't call that a mistake. I wondered if you had a particular style of story in mind.

Here's a reasonable sample of my writing: *An Apple... for Your Happiness*. This is what I'd written about that story on the introductory page:





> This is a rewrite of the short story that won the *Fall 2005 Watching Stone Anthro Story Contest* as _Family Matters_. The theme for that season was apples.
> 
> Although I managed to shoehorn the original story into 3460 words (there was a 3500 word limit), several people commented on the fact that the mother seemed to accept her daughter's new boyfriend a bit too easily. I agreed. Also, the father didn't seem to have anything to say about his daughter's choice of companions.
> 
> ...



I took over management of the writing contest in spring of 2006 when Nadan was forced to drop out. For the summer 2006 contest, which had the theme of "my sister", I wrote a sample story titled _Family Christmas_. The story is an extension of _Family Matters_ (rewritten as _An Apple..._) with the same characters in the same setting, but one month later. Note, Odette was renamed Katrin when I rewrote the first story (Odette is the older name). To see this story on the contest website you'll need to join, which is free. See: *Family Christmas*.

Scotty


----------



## Shotgunjim (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm doing what will eventually be a long, novel-like fiction. The name of the story is _Crucible of Deliverance_. It is told from a first person perspective, and I am in it as the main character. 

Here's the synopsis:

A coronal mass ejection hits Earth and devastates civilization, bringing about the beginning of the apocalypse. After surviving the war, riots, the treachery of the government, and the hostility of foreign invaders, I am captured by a race of anthros that were secretly created by the U.S. government as black project super-soldiers, after unknowingly stealing supplies from them. I am interrogated by one of their officers and during this interrogation, I discover that the anthros are engaged in a bloody war with a militarized organization of humans who fear them and resent their presence. They mistake me for one of these humans and think that I was sent to steal those supplies from them. After trying to explain to the officer that am not an enemy, he remains unconvinced and gives me two options: Die, or fight along side the anthros to prove my innocence. Given the choice, I choose to fight with them. As the story progresses, the anthros come to trust and respect me more and more, and I eventually become their leader. So I lead them through a campaign to eliminate the opposing humans while convincing other humans who are more indifferent about the anthros that they are not a threat and only want a chance to exist peacefully and freely. In the end, the enemy is wiped out and humans and anthros are able to rebuild civilization and look forward to a promising future for both races. 

I have the first three chapters uploaded to my gallery, and if you would like to read them, here are the links:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2500874/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2587214/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2627002/


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 9, 2009)

well, on e of my FanFic ideas is from the Were-Hunters in SHerrilyn Kenyon's Dark-Hunter universe... about a continuation story of Katagarian Werepanther(heart of a panther that can turn human) & Arcadian (heart of a human who can turn into a panther)... i just dont think I'd ever get to writing it. itt IS a bit cute tho... its a continuation of one of my fav short stories from her series.


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah I'm writing a couple of stories that involve anthro characters. I might get around into posting a link to what I'm writing.


----------



## Murphy Z (Aug 9, 2009)

No, I only write Fury stories. Wanna read my story of how my winged Erinyes gets vengeance on a murderer?

Just click on the paw to read about my just completed Murder Mystery of who killed God (even the Devil's a "furrie," which makes it sound ultra-cute). No, it wasn't Colonel Mustard either.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Aug 18, 2009)

Furry story? Only about a billion of them. Most aren't short stories though, which presents a problem for most readers. :/

I do have one series started, and I'm working on the next part -that next part is pretty horny, come to think of it- but hey, whatever. It's about a guy who can transform into a leopard hybrid, and he's sort of like a modern day spear-toting bounty hunter. Plenty of action in this 1st part.

Click here, here, here, here, or even here to see it! XD


----------



## hara-surya (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes, check my profile on the main site. There's WAY too much to go into, but it's a convoluted paranormal romance involving a human man and a Vixen. I've been working on it for about five years now and the most current revision is also the longest and best written.


----------



## Chainy (Aug 18, 2009)

No, But I Have taken it into consideration. I'm working on a Novel.


----------



## Winter (Aug 22, 2009)

I keep working on a lot of furry stories, all at the same time, none really finished. 

I've done some short stories, though, both furry and non-furry, both erotic and clean.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 22, 2009)

yeah, i made a thread on here about it.


----------



## MrGimp21 (Aug 22, 2009)

Well i made a story too! ( surprise, surprise! )

Check it out if you want. It's NSFW though... =3

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2664680


----------



## Earth Rio (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes, I'm writing one. If I get my first story published, I'll probably send it over to SofaWolf Press. I'll also post it to FurAffinity.


----------



## Ruby Dragon (Jun 23, 2012)

Working on one, but it will not be finished for quite some time. It's about a few soldiers in a revolutionary army attempting to overthrow the dictator of America in 2020. And then i'll get like 3 downloads and 6 views just like the last one I posted! Oh well.

Oh, and this is the last one I posted: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7922779/ 

I didn't like the way it came out, so I think it is best that it didn't get many views.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 24, 2012)

Okay, enough resurrecting dead threads from months to years ago. If you want to advertise your work, there are far less obnoxious ways to do it.  Thanks.


----------

